# Anyone Interested in a Permit to Carry Class



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to get a permit to carry class set up in Fargo, however, the instructor would like to have at least 15 participants before giving the class so I am hoping to find a few more that would be interested before having him schedule a date. The class would more than likely take place on a Thursday evening. With the completion of the class you would have both a North Dakota resident permit to carry along with Utah Non-resident permit to carry which would allow you to carry in 40 (soon 41) states. Please let me know if you might be interested and I can get you more information on the fees, etc.....

Thanks!


----------

